# Still confused: ISTJ or INTP?



## AmaryllisG (Sep 17, 2017)

So, I've been in an MBTI crisis for months, and I really want to know which type I really am. I feel I am _very_ close to the border of ISTJ/INTP. I know in some ways they're extremely different, but I truly do not know which I am. Would someone help me?


----------



## mountaintop (Jan 22, 2018)

AmaryllisG said:


> So, I've been in an MBTI crisis for months, and I really want to know which type I really am. I feel I am _very_ close to the border of ISTJ/INTP. I know in some ways they're extremely different, but I truly do not know which I am. Would someone help me?


fill out one of the questionnaires here on the what's my type forum in the sticky threads section so there can be some information to work with to figure out your type. Take a cognitive function test also could possibly help as well.

Are you not any of those 2 types, maybe not. If you are one of those 2, then there is stark differences between the 2 other than they are both T's and not F's, both introverts, but very different in many ways.

ISTJ is not into intuitive abstract ideas, concepts, theories, they are Sensors into 5 senses stuff, not that 6th sense, the invisible realm. ISTJ is not using Ti but rather Te for their preference of a thinking function. Ti and Te are different, one is subjective internally and the other is objective externally. For example, Ti is intricate and complex, Te is simple and bullet pointed. All introverted functions are intricate and complex, all extroverted functions are simple. ISTJ stereotype is very dutiful and responsible, planned and timely in carrying out duties. All xxxJ's like to follow plans. All xxxP's like to wing it and not be tied down to rigid plans but rather be flexible and open ended. INTP stereotype is happy when researching whatever they want whenever they want for however long they want with no rules or limitations. They are not as much into being dutiful as ISTJ's are. 

But yeah, do fill out a questionnaire and cognitive function test, very helpful info to help type you.


----------



## Drecon (Jun 20, 2016)

I do agree that if you want a complete typing you should fill in a questionnaire to start with. 

Other than that, what made you focus on those two types. It's a really weird combination. The stereotype for ISTJ is of the law-abiding model citizen, while the stereotype of the INTP is of the air-headed dreamer that has trouble fitting in to society. 
Not that stereotypes are useful, but for most people that's the starting point.


----------



## Siriusly McGonagall (Jan 3, 2018)

I think XSTJ can try to be in to intuitive ideas but may not actually be any good. Some of them don't realize this though.

They are worlds apart.

ISTJ is SI TE FI and Ne. INTP is TI NE

I'll start off at asking you what your hobbies are. So what are they? Why do you enjoy them?

What type of reding do you do? What's your favorite book?

Do you find that you like the arts? Do you do anything artistic? list them.


----------



## AmaryllisG (Sep 17, 2017)

Siriusly McGonagall said:


> I think XSTJ can try to be in to intuitive ideas but may not actually be any good. Some of them don't realize this though.
> 
> They are worlds apart.
> 
> ...


Sorry for the late-ish reply. Anyway:
My hobbies include nature photography, editing/reading Wikipedia, watching TV and playing video games. I like walking outdoors because it gives me chance to get away from stress and noise. I like nature photography mostly because I like finding out more about what organisms live in my area, and what they do and eat. I like reading Wikipedia because I just love learning about certain subjects, namely geography, biology, and astronomy. I edit Wikipedia because I like to contribute so others can find more helpful information. When it comes to TV, I happen to be a brony, and I like MLP because it gives a bit of a refuge from the brutal real world. My favorite video games include Sonic and Mario, I'm not really into thrilling FPS video games, as I like for games to be more relaxing than tense.

I honestly must say I'm not the biggest bookworm, but I do have a favorite book: Animal Farm by George Orwell.

The arts? Well when it comes to paintings, I like Impressionism, and I dislike modern realism and abstract expressionism. Now when it comes to myself drawing, I'm quite new. I've only been drawing since last October, and embarrassingly, so far I've only drawn characters from My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic.

I'll find and answer a questionnaire soon.


----------



## AmaryllisG (Sep 17, 2017)

1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?
Unlike the usual definition of ISTJ, I don't like being in charge. I may complain when something is done unfairly, but I really don't like to be in charge of what's done. I also see myself as being more open-minded and lazier than a usual ISTJ. I don't like physical work. However, I'm more observant than the usual definition of an INTP.

2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?
Foremost, to be a good person. I have no want to be accepted by society and its norms. After being a good person, I yearn for being knowledgeable and intellectual. Nothing makes me feel more accomplished than answering Jeopardy questions correctly to others' surprise.

3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.
As I said above, I feel pretty good when I share knowledge with others.

4) What makes you feel inferior?
This may sound ridiculous, but not knowing something I believe I should know is degrading. Also, misunderstanding someone's statement makes me feel very socially inept and inferior.

5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)
I try to decide what is morally right, and after that, what is most logical.

6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?
I honestly don't know how to answer this.

7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it? 
My vacations to Disney and Atlanta stand out. I best remember traveling to the Atlanta Zoo and Centennial Olympic Park in Atlanta, and at Disney, I remember the beauty and atmosphere of the parks.

8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)
I'm not as hands-on, but I memorize things well, and I also like to theorize.

9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?
I like to be in control of what I'm doing as the moment comes. That is, I'm not fond of making plans far ahead, and neither do I like not knowing what I'll be doing in the near future. I'm organized on some things I guess, but I'm not one that has a written down planner, and my room is usually a mess.

10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?
I always try to see if it lines up with what is a fact. If it lines up, I'll encourage it.

11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?
Being a social outcast is hard, but I find it worst to not be yourself while trying to fit in. I have many interests of which none of the people I know in real life share, but I still enjoy being myself and doing my hobbies very much.

12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?
I almost always think before I speak when it comes to my statement's accuracy. However, what I might not think about is how others' will feel when I say it. And I prefer one-on-one or small group discussions.

13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?
I have to know where I'm going. I don't like not having control of my destiny. And actions do speak louder than words.

14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?
I'd say no to them. "A night out" is not what I enjoy.

15) How do you act when you're stressed out?
I act nervous, I often have tremors, and I am probably pacing around. I don't supress nor relieve my stress easily.

16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?
Some traits I find particularly off-putting: being controlling, fake, and/or excessively formal.

17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?
I like discussing interests in TV shows, video games, and movies with people, and I also like discussing my thoughts on issues with people, and hearing what they have to say about it, so I can later further refine my opinion on it, given their statement lined up with the facts.

18) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life
Probably cleaning my room, etc. But really there's not too much I don't think about.

19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? ? What would your friends never say about your personality ?
They probably see me as socially inept, and perhaps that I may see myself as superior to them simply because I may not be thrilled with social interaction. However, it is not because I feel superior to them, but instead because I have social anxiety and that I have a hard time relaxing around other people.

20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing?
I'll be outside for a few hours of the daytime, then perhaps settle in for a movie with my sister, play video games, watch some TV, and maybe draw some.


----------



## AmaryllisG (Sep 17, 2017)

Is there anything else?


----------



## UberY0shi (Nov 24, 2016)

Based off of the questionnaire, you seem closer to being an INTP.... but even then...

Have you considered INFP? Not saying you are more of an INFP, but from your answers on the questionnaire, I'd say you're closer between INFP/INTP than ISTJ.


----------



## BlueRaspberry (Dec 19, 2017)

I think you've typed yourself correctly! I agree with Si-Ne axis for you, and from your answers to the questions, you are almost certainly not Intp. Intps use Ti-Fe, and I see strong Fi all over your answers. For example: 


AmaryllisG said:


> 2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?
> Foremost, to be a good person. I have no want to be accepted by society and its norms.


. 


AmaryllisG said:


> 5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)
> I try to decide what is morally right, and after that, what is most logical.


Fi is all about sticking to your moral values and personal opinion of what is right, independent of what society thinks. 


AmaryllisG said:


> Being a social outcast is hard, but I find it worst to not be yourself while trying to fit in.


Again, valuing authenticity and individuality (Fi) over social harmony (Fe).
So, you use Si-Ne and Fi-Te, which means Istj is correct. I would actually consider Infp as well just for kicks, as Infps use the same cognitive functions but in a different order.
Also, don't worry if you don't feel organized or hardworking like the stereotypical Istj. I had originally typed myself as an Isfp because I considered myself observant/practical and didn't identify with the head-in-the-clouds, daydreamer Infp stereotypes. However, by cognitive functions, I'm an Infp because I use Si-Ne.


----------



## AmaryllisG (Sep 17, 2017)

UberY0shi said:


> Based off of the questionnaire, you seem closer to being an INTP.... but even then...
> 
> Have you considered INFP? Not saying you are more of an INFP, but from your answers on the questionnaire, I'd say you're closer between INFP/INTP than ISTJ.


I'm almost 100% certain I'm not an INFP. My sister is INFP and we are very very different. I'm not a person that fantasizes about romance and I'm cynical. I don't look for the best in people as INFPs do. I also don't take things nearly as personal as INFPs. I wish we could all be honest with our opinions without worrying about getting personally offended.


----------



## AmaryllisG (Sep 17, 2017)

BlueRaspberry said:


> I think you've typed yourself correctly! I agree with Si-Ne axis for you, and from your answers to the questions, you are almost certainly not Intp. Intps use Ti-Fe, and I see strong Fi all over your answers. For example:
> .
> 
> Fi is all about sticking to your moral values and personal opinion of what is right, independent of what society thinks.
> ...


But I thought an SJ would want to fit in? SJs are known to be traditionalists, aren't they?


----------



## BlueRaspberry (Dec 19, 2017)

AmaryllisG said:


> But I thought an SJ would want to fit in?


I think most people want to fit in to some extent. Still, Istjs use Fi, which is an individualized approach to morality. So Stjs will go against the grain if societal standards contradict their own internal standards.


AmaryllisG said:


> SJs are known to be traditionalists, aren't they?


That's kind of a stereotype. Si isn't necessarily traditionalist, it simply interprets information based on a framework of personal experience. An SJ raised by liberal hippie musicians from Oregon is likely going to be very different from an SJ raised by conservative bible belt parents. If you're under 40, you're unlikely to identify as a traditionalist no matter what type you are.
Like I said, if you think Istj doesn't fit you, try Infp. Infp uses the same cognitive functions as Istj just in a different order. Istjs's function stack is Si-Te-Fi-Ne, whereas Infp's stack is Fi-Ne-Si-Te.


----------



## AmaryllisG (Sep 17, 2017)

BlueRaspberry said:


> I think most people want to fit in to some extent. Still, Istjs use Fi, which is an individualized approach to morality. So Stjs will go against the grain if societal standards contradict their own internal standards.
> 
> That's kind of a stereotype. Si isn't necessarily traditionalist, it simply interprets information based on a framework of personal experience. An SJ raised by liberal hippie musicians from Oregon is likely going to be very different from an SJ raised by conservative bible belt parents. If you're under 40, you're unlikely to identify as a traditionalist no matter what type you are.
> Like I said, if you think Istj doesn't fit you, try Infp. Infp uses the same cognitive functions as Istj just in a different order. Istjs's function stack is Si-Te-Fi-Ne, whereas Infp's stack is Fi-Ne-Si-Te.


I know it would seem I have Fi, but I've also taken tests that said I have strong Ti. Some tests even say I show signs of having Ni, Si, Ti, and Fi, so I'm just lost.


----------



## AmaryllisG (Sep 17, 2017)

Also, perhaps I should mention that my answers relating to wanting to be a good person have to do with me being Christian? I really have no personal values that don't stem directly from Christianity.


----------



## mountaintop (Jan 22, 2018)

AmaryllisG said:


> Also, perhaps I should mention that my answers relating to wanting to be a good person have to do with me being Christian? I really have no personal values that don't stem directly from Christianity.


Here's the inferior function eruption for ISTJ/ISFJ, INTP/ISTP, INFP/ISFP, INFJ/INTJ, all the introverts. See which one you relate to the most, 2 types of introverts share similar eruption experiences as they have the same dom and inferior function.
http://personalitycafe.com/intp-articles/76783-recognizing-inferior-function-intp.html INTP/ISTP dom Ti / aux Fe
http://personalitycafe.com/infp-articles/76770-recognizing-inferior-function-ifps.html INFP/ISFP dom Fi / aux Te 
http://personalitycafe.com/istj-articles/78130-recognizing-inferior-function-istj.html ISTJ/ISFJ dom Si / aux Ne
http://personalitycafe.com/infj-forum-protectors/76894-recognizing-inferior-function-infj.html INFJ/INTJ dom Ni / aux Se


Also take the enneagram test and post the full results on here.
Free Enneagram Personality Test

Also take another cognitive function test and post the full results on here.
Jungian Cognitive Functions Test

Also read these 8 descriptions on cognitive functions and say which ones you relate to the most and the least?
Which function description was very hard to really understand what it mean?
The 8 Cognitive Functions


----------



## AmaryllisG (Sep 17, 2017)

Ok, so with those function threads you recommended, I identified with some of all except IFP.

Here's my Enneagram result:
Type 1 Orderliness	||||||	30%
Type 2	Helpfulness	||||||||||	38%
Type 3	Image Focus	||||||||||	38%
Type 4	Individualism	||||||||||||||||||	74%
Type 5	Intellectualism	||||||||||||||||||||	82%
Type 6	Security Focus	||||||||||||||||	70%
Type 7	Adventurousness	||||||||||	34%
Type 8	Aggressiveness	||||||||||||	46%
Type 9	Calmness	||||||||||	34%

Your main type is Type 5 
Your variant stacking is sp/sx/so
Your level of health is very low, i.e. very unhealthy (what does that even mean?)

The cognitive function test gave me ISTP, which I'm almost certain I don't have (I definitely don't have Se)

With the last link, I can see that I don't have Se, but I don't particularly identify readily with Si, Ne, or Ni. I identify with Ti over Te, but I also somewhat identify with Fi over Fe.


----------



## AmaryllisG (Sep 17, 2017)

Can any conclusion be obtained from this?


----------



## mountaintop (Jan 22, 2018)

AmaryllisG said:


> Can any conclusion be obtained from this?


Read this link see what you think of it: 
https://personalityjunkie.com/02/enneagram-type-5-5w4-5w6-intp-intj-infj-infp/

let's see how you relate to that?

Also go on the INTP forum, the ISTP forum, the INTJ forum and the ISTJ forum and read a little of threads on each forum and see whose forum you think you relate to the most. You may not relate to every post you read on the forums, but see whose the most you do relate to?

You do seem to me to be of the intellectual types which are the NT's, the INTP thinker type. 

But further investigate so you can feel sure of what type you are. You will have some ways of other types in you, all of us do, but you'll have one type more dominant over the others in you. There is no perfect stereotype, but there is a dominant type in us.

Here are the forums i mentioned:
http://personalitycafe.com/intp-forum-thinkers/
http://personalitycafe.com/intj-forum-scientists/
http://personalitycafe.com/istp-forum-mechanics/
http://personalitycafe.com/istp-forum-mechanics/


Look at it this way too:
I Introvert (definitely you are an introvert)
N theories, concepts, abstract (Ne = blowing things into many possibilities in our mind)
T make decisions based on head logic not heart feelings/emotions (Ti organized thoughts in the mind - intricate internal thought system)
P wing it, roll along without rigid rules of planning and scheduling


----------



## AmaryllisG (Sep 17, 2017)

I identify mostly with the INTP threads. Also, after consulting Reddit, I think I've made up my mind that I will identify as INTP now. Still not a closed case, but I'm more convinced of INTP than ISTJ or the others now. Thanks!


----------

